

Ask HN: Would you accept to work with a lower salary in a startup? - d0m

If you had to choose between working in a startup with a lower salary (but better condition such as flexibility, challenges, etc.) or in a huge company,  what would you choose?<p>In this post, I kind of act like working in a big company wasn't challenging or flexible. It might not be true for all cases, but it is for the decision I need to take.<p>Let's say it's about 15k-20k lower.
======
byoung2
Startup, assuming there were equity share and I believed in the team and
product/service.

------
wfjackson3
Startup.

